# Babylon 5 CCG



## Corsair (Jul 17, 2008)

1) Does anyone play?

2) Does anyone know any retailers that still have boxes in stock?

3) Does anyone have cards lying around in decent condition that they are willing to part with for small sums of dollars?


----------



## MerricB (Jul 17, 2008)

Used to play, but haven't for a while. Afraid I don't know anywhere that has cards still in stock... it's a long time since Precedence went under, although cards go up on e-bay every so often. (I still have my decks. )

Cjeers!


----------



## Corsair (Jul 17, 2008)

I've found a couple places, ebay stores, that have Shadows boxes and some starters, but not much.  Unfortunately I particularly want to expand my Crusade cards.  Too many rares from that set that I really want, like Nova Dreadnoughts and General Ivanova.  The big downside to Crusade is that it feels a bit cheesy if you build a deck based around some of the things introduced in Crusade, but don't give the other decks similar access.  (I had a friend with a Well of Forever deck that basically could have been played solo, since at the time none of us had Crusade cards, therefore none of us had characters or fleets that could participate in the conflict.)

I still have 11 decks of my own, and two of my friend's in working order, along with a couple large flat card boxes full of cards.  For anyone who cares:

Human (Bester): No One Can Stop Us -> Support of the Mighty
Human (4 Card Sheridan): Military
Human (Sinclair): Diplomacy
Narn (G'Kar): Military (Establish Base)
Narn (G'Kar): Diplomacy
Minbari (Transforming Delenn): Vorlon
Minbari (Neroon): Military, Full Mobilization
Centauri (Londo): Shadow/Intrigue
Centauri (Londo): Nanotech Plague
Centauri (Refa): Nightwatch diplomacy
Non-Aligned (Lemm Uh'Ekim, Vlur/Nhar): The Secret Masters

My favorite is easily the non-aligned deck.  Who doesn't like taking over everyone else's characters?


----------



## MerricB (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, yes. 

Crusade was the set where the game really jumped the shark; I was so glad it got cancelled after that. It always had a big problem with the rare uniques being necessary... and most events being crap.

The four decks I have around are...
Delenn Transformed... Grey Council/Diplomacy/Support of the Mighty
G'Kar Enlightened... Diplomacy/Support of the Mighty/some military
Emperor Refa... I have more Intrigue & Psi than you, plus Londo's Wives.  (Support of the Mighty)
Captain Sinclair... Lord of Babylon 5.

Cheers!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 99% of the cards from everything except Crusade. I never played, I just collect them for the B5ness of them. I haven't seen them in a long time, I bought most of mine right after it ended and cards were cheap. I have never seen Crusade cards and would buy them if I ever saw them.


----------



## Corsair (Jul 17, 2008)

Unless people threw their cards away, I imagine large amounts of them still exist... somewhere...  in people's basements, attics, etc.  Clearly those people aren't using them, so I need to trick them into sending them to me.

Basically I'm in charge of providing decks when I convince my friends to play.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 4, 2009)

Thread Necromancy!

How are things going? I just dug up my old cards and categorized them. I don't have as many as I thought I did . . . probably not enough to make two good decks, definitely not enough to make three good ones, but I could get two decent ones and one really good one out of it. Anyone still looking to sell/trade?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 4, 2009)

Every year at origins and Gen Con as well I imagine other conventions there are booths I like to call "Cards that time forgot" they sell all sorts of old ccgs that never took off for cheap.  No idea if B5 stuff can be found there but I occasionally buy a box of Buffy CCGs for around 8$.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 4, 2009)

Also, anyone have any card lists for the starter decks? I'm trying to make some decks, but due to my limited card selection, I'll probably only be able to make "actual" decks that existed as starter decks. I'm not coming up with any hits for card lists for decks.


----------



## Corsair (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey me again!  I figured it had been a year, so I should give this a quick bump.  I found my friend's old William Morgan Clark Nightwatch deck.


Anyways, I figured I'd check in again and see if anyone had any new leads on card sources.  I've been able to find some boxes online now and then, but ideally I'm looking for people putting up entire collections on ebay.  Unfortunately that doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2010)

I approve of this thread necromancy!


I haven't been able to get into it at all. Unfortunately, I don't know too many CCGers and this is not a good game for 2 players. In fact, 95% of the games I've ever played have been with 4, so I'm kind of despairing for lack of players.


----------



## Corsair (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it was definitely originally intended for 4 players, and plays best that way.  None of it is balanced for two player play, and it would just become a race to see who achieved their goals first.  Three players is tough because as soon as they decide to gang up on one person, there isn't much that person can do.  Four is ideal, but it also works with 5 or 6, assuming you don't mind playing a two or three hour game.

I'm lucky that my new roommate is a giant nerd (literally, he's an ex army ranger and amateur power lifter, he's huge) and has been asking me to learn.  We have one other friend that I know I can rope in.  Ideally I can find one more to get a good game going.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, most of the games I've played (as I said) were 4 players. I've done 3 and also 5, but the majority definitely were 4.


----------



## Steye (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi! 

Nice to see there are still a couple of B5 players / collecters! 

I found most of the cards on Ebay. It took quite some time, but the collection is almost complete now 

It's hard to find any other active players, so I started teaching the game to a couple of friends, now we play once a month with 4, sometimes 5 players. The ones that were not familiar with the show, started watching and really liked it! 

On Babylon 5 Collectible Card Game | Board Game | BoardGameGeek is some info on cardlists, starting hands, variants of the game etc.

Cheerz!

Steye


----------



## Corsair (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I'll definitely check out the link.


----------



## Sean-Khan (Oct 27, 2010)

Oo, I loved that game! Sometimes the playing just stopped, maybe because of different playing styels - one was playing huge decks with lots of interesting stuff, one a super-optimized start-up that would fail completely if someone countered the tactic, someone just tried to hit everyone etc...

I still have my cards, and am not going to get rid of them; But, I do have a box of cards a friend dumped me, not really sure what there is - I believe there's at least 2 factions, plus I have a bunch of crusade extras. I don't know what mailing costs would be but if you've got any interest let me know and I'll try to check what I've got precisely.

Btw, a few years ago I saw there was two high-quality fan-made sets, which were a nice addition to the game when we has a legacy gaming session of b5ccg and tested them.

I still love b5, and am getting complete dvd package for christmas present  and I've moved more into miniatures and scratchbuilt a bunch of b5 stuff: Scratchbuilt Babylon 5 models


----------

